
Games where no one has reached the end - vanlotrk
games where no one has reached the end
======
ShamelessC
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain has an ending you have to hack to see.

The premise of the multiplayer game is that you can choose to build a nuke as
a form of deterrence. Similarly, you can choose not to and also invade other
people's bases to disarm their nukes.

If the total nukes reaches zero, you achieve the "world peace" ending. It's
unlikely to ever occur. The cutscene that plays was found in the game files.

[https://youtu.be/a8pdVKkATPE](https://youtu.be/a8pdVKkATPE)

------
helph67
Slightly off topic;) In Tandy model 1 tank game (block graphics) you could
park your tank where ALL enemy tanks passed by. A photograph in `80 Micro'
showed coffee mug on spacebar (trigger) progressively accumulating the latest
HIGH score!

------
2snakes
Roleplaying games!

------
stolenmerch
Polybius

------
PaulHoule
Disgaea.

------
0-_-0
tetris

